# ICD-10 Proficiency Exam



## cswift (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know how many times a person will be able to take the proficiency assessment? I know it's 2 attempts for $60. However, what if a person doesnt pass with the first 2 attempts; do you get additional attempts as long as you continue to pay the $60 fee, like the regular certification exms?  Any info is greatly appreciated!

Thanks much!

CSwift CPC,CPC-H


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Dec 28, 2011)

Are we mandated to take the test?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2011)

My understanding is yes it is mandatory and you have 2 years to pass, as far as a limit I know of no limit only the 2 year time frame.


----------



## cswift (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the input! Happy New Year!


----------



## JOHARRIS58 (Jan 4, 2012)

*ICD 10 Proficiency Exam*

That is all correct. It is $60, and you get two trys. What I was told at a recent conference was 75 questions and have one hour to complete. Open book. Not sure how the questions are going to be, whether they are just conversions or actual documentation problems. I have taken the A and P course thru AAPC. I highly recommend it for everyone. In the process of setting up an Implementation Committee for our clinic. It is going to be a busy couple years. Good luck to everyone.
Joanne Harris, CPC


----------



## tlc7190 (Jan 4, 2012)

In order to keep your cpc credential you are mandated to take the test.


----------



## Susan (Jan 9, 2012)

JOHARRIS58 said:


> That is all correct. It is $60, and you get two trys. What I was told at a recent conference was 75 questions and have one hour to complete. Open book. Not sure how the questions are going to be, whether they are just conversions or actual documentation problems. I have taken the A and P course thru AAPC. I highly recommend it for everyone. In the process of setting up an Implementation Committee for our clinic. It is going to be a busy couple years. Good luck to everyone.
> Joanne Harris, CPC



Joanne;

What is correct about your statement is the proficieny exam will cost $60.00 for two attempts.  What is INCORRECT is the time alotment.  The proficiency examination will be 75 questions, open book, open resource and on line.  The time factor has NOT been determined at this time.  If you go to the ICD-10 tab on the AAPC website under proficient assessment you will see there is no indication of time allowed for this exam.  Good luck with your implementation...I agree it is going to be a very busy couple of years...


----------



## mail4dse (Jan 17, 2012)

*This info is on the training tab*

•Required for AAPC certified coders, recommended for all other coders
•Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10)
and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
•75 questions, open-book, online, unproctored, use any resource available
•Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing over a two year window (Oct 1, 2012 â€“ Sept. 30, 2014) for the $60 administration fee
•ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
•No CEUs given


----------



## KarenZ0305 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Exam*

Do we need all of the following to take or just the books for ICD 10?
•General Code Set Training 
•Specialty Code Set Training 
•Proficiency Prep Tool 
•Proficiency Assessment 
•ICD-10-CM Book
•ICD-10-CM Course Manual


----------

